# Are some people just asking for it?



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I hauled the gravel for the road that leads up to these highly sought after river lots years ago. The house in the top of the pic was already staked out and if the stakes had been any closer to the river they would have been wet.

I can remember sitting in the truck looking at these stakes and thinking this place will flood for sure.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah I am amazed every year people have to sandbag their yards and get evacuated in the same areas. Yeah some places its a freak of nature but other areas its like come on you know whats going to happen more years than not.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

They put an awful lot of trust in an element/factor they could'nt control, and now they're paying the price...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

if people want to build their homes that close to the river they shouldn't be able to b**ch and complain about the flooding then, because they are the idiots who built it that close to a river.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The word I got from my ins guy is the rest of us suffer with higher ins premiums because of all the money forked over for people who lose their houses in floods, storms, ect. At least this isn't nearly as bad as the idiots who get hit with hurricanes every other year.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Can't fix stupid.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

The Norseman said:


> Can't fix stupid.


 agreed


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Laite......

Storms yes.....floods no. You need flood insurance to get paid for a flood loss.

If hail typically runs through an area year after year then that area pays more for insurance than an area that does not. It is all based on statistics. But yes if more people claim in a certain area then the premiums cost more.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Is the river BETWEEN these two houses??


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

The thing you can do is impose building codes... zoning etc... many of the flooding issues can be either extremely mitigated or avoided if the propoer dirt work is completed. The funny thing is that for the entire cost of the lot, the home and the landscaping that these high cost homeowners knowingly cheap out on building up their dirt work prior to putting in the foundation... then again, we all pay.

It sure would be nice to someday see some common sense be imposed upon those who lack it... like they say simple things confuse wise minds.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Laite......
> 
> Storms yes.....floods no. You need flood insurance to get paid for a flood loss.
> 
> If hail typically runs through an area year after year then that area pays more for insurance than an area that does not. It is all based on statistics. But yes if more people claim in a certain area then the premiums cost more.


OIC. He never said any thing about a certain area or type of INS, just that more claims cause higher premiums. Might have just been trying to smooth things over when they increased mine!!


----------

